# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Are these frog eggs?

## Mad2492

About 3 weeks ago I discovered some tadpoles living in my little sister's kiddie-pool. I captured six out of the hundreds in the pool, and the rest died when we drained the pool. Here is a picture of the tadpoles I rescued and am now raising:
I know its not too clear. But I decided that these are Bufo Toad tadpoles? I never saw the eggs so I dont know for sure.

But today I went out to my little sister's pool, and found these eggs in it:

They were floating on the surface like that. Are they frog eggs? I live in Miami, Florida and the only frogs I see are tree frogs (which don't lay eggs like this right?) Any idea what these eggs may be? I scooped out some of the eggs and I'm waiting to see what they turn into.

Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

They are frog eggs yes.  The eggs could be a species of treefrog (Hyla) or a species of Pseudacris.  The tadpole photo isn't exactly great but it could be Hyla or Pseudacris.  If that's all the eggs you found then I'd say Pseudacris.

----------


## Mad2492

> They are frog eggs yes.  The eggs could be a species of treefrog (Hyla) or a species of Pseudacris.  The tadpole photo isn't exactly great but it could be Hyla or Pseudacris.  If that's all the eggs you found then I'd say Pseudacris.


Oh WOW!! I just googled the Pseudacris tadpoles, and they look identical to the ones I am already raising! And all this time I thought they were toad tadpoles. So I guess these eggs are just more of these Chorus Frogs? That's great  :Big Grin:  Thank you

----------


## John Clare

> So I guess these eggs are just more of these Chorus Frogs? That's great  Thank you


They are probably those yes.  And you are welcome.

----------


## John Clare

By the way, generally toad tadpoles tend to be very dark brown or black unless you shine a bright light at them and they then appear to have golden spots.  Toad tadpoles are also more bulbous and have shorter tails with much less fin height/depth.

----------


## jclee

Aren't toad eggs also laid in threads, rather than a lump mass?  (I honestly don't remember if that's an absolute rule, or just one for the species in my region. Isn't it funny how, when you've had a factoid stored long enough, you start to blur its specifics?)

----------


## John Clare

It depends on the toads.  Many Bufonids lay strings but some do other things (such as lay single eggs or a few stuck together at a time).

----------


## jclee

I can always count on you for the right answer.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## John Clare

> I can always count on you for the right answer.


Thank you!  I am full of information, much of it not very useful...

----------

